# browning won't eject shells



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

My wife picked up what I believe to be a, A-5 browning 20gauge light made in belgium 1960. At least thats what I get from Blue Book. I have never owned a Browning, but it appears to be a very nice looking shotgun. The problem I am haveing is that it will not eject the spent shells. Any help would be appreciated. Also what is the little lever on the left side of the chamber?

thanks,

buzzing byrd.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

not sure about the lever but USUALLY when a semi auto isn't ejecting it's because of a dirty rear spring(in the rear stock).
when i 1st got my 1100 it was doing the same thing.i took it apart and the rear spring was loaded with dirt.it just won't let the action move back far enough to eject the shell.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i was thinking those older brownings had a lever to make it a single shot? sorry never owned one.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll take it off your hands for $100...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The manual

http://media.browning.com/pdf/om/auto5_light_om_s.pdf
Info
http://www.chuckhawks.com/browning_A-5_running.htm
new spring
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...532&title=BROWNING AUTO-5 REPLACEMENT SPRINGS

Had a few over the years. A very nice shotgun. Should work just fine on Doves.

you gota keep them clean and oiled. The manual will tell you every thing you need to know.


Oh -- On page 7 of the manual --- Mag cut-off. The little lever.

If Billk should change his mind -- I'll give you the C-note for it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have probably the same gun,,it does the same in the cold weather ,,Browning has had it 3 times ,,it still does it from time to time,,,I love the gun ,,it might just need a good cleaning or have to much oil or grease...you could try a spring change if all else fails...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

shoot a higher powered shell.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am not familar with brownings but maybe this will help - check to be sure the gas vents are clear...on my 1100 they are on the bottom of the barrel (need to take it off to clean them).


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

A5 is not gas operated..uses springs


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_coul...will_not_automatically_eject_2_34_inch_shells


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

have you figured it out yet?
i'm curious now.........


----------

